# دور التنفس الصناعي غير الاختراقي في فطام مرضي الفشل التنفسي الحاد



## فتنة الروح (9 سبتمبر 2008)

دور التنفس الصناعي غير الاختراقي في فطام مرضي الفشل التنفسي الحاد الذي يضاعف الفشل التنفسي المزمن بسبب السدة الرئوية المزمنة
*جمال محمد ربيع عجمى- أشرف زين العابدين محمد- رانيا نجيب محمد قسم الأمراض الصدرية – كلية الطب – جامعة أسيوط *

*الملخص العربى*

*مقدمة : إن حدوث الانتكاسات الحادة لمرضى السدة الرئوية المزمنة المصحوبة بفشل حاد في وظائف التنفس يستدعى فى أحيان كثيرة استخدام أنبوبة القصبة الهوائية مع جهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي وقد لوحظ أن طول استخدام هذا النوع من العلاج يصاحبه غالبا مضاعفات خطيرة منها طول فترة الإقامة بالمستشفى والرعاية المركزة إضافة إلى زيادة نسبة الوفيات فى مرضى الرعاية المركزة *

*الغرض من البحث : لقد كان الغرض من هذه الدراسة تقييم قدرة جهاز التنفس الصناعي غير الاختراقي كوسيلة سريعة لنزع أنبوبة القصبة الهوائية مع فطام هؤلاء المرضى من الاحتياج الى جهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي .*

*المرضى وطرق البحث : أجريت هذه الدراسة على سبعة و ثلاثين مريضا من مرضى السدة الرئوية المزمنة المصحوبة بفشل حاد في وظائف التنفس الذين أدخلوا وحدة الرعاية المركزة لأمراض الصدر بمستشفى أسيوط الجامعي و احتاجوا للعلاج بجهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي و تم فطام ثمانية عشر مريضا بطريقة الضغط المساعد بجهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي(المجموعة الأولى) و تسعة عشر مريضا بجهاز التنفس الصناعي الغير اختراقي(المجموعة الثانية).*

*لقد كان الغرض من هذه الدراسة هو المقارنة بين الطريقتين في فطام هؤلاء المرضى من ناحية مدة الاحتياج لجهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي و من ناحية تأثيرهما في نجاح عملية الفطام أو حدوث مضاعفات خطيرة كالالتهاب الرئوي المصاحب لجهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي مع ملاحظة تأثير كلتا الطريقتين على طول فترة الإقامة بالمستشفى أو الرعاية المركزة*

*النتائج : و قد وجدنا من خلال هذه الدراسة أن المرضى بالمجموعة الأولى احتاجوا لجهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي لمدة أطول من المدة التي احتاجها المرضى. بالمجموعة الثانية كما لوحظ أن ستة مرضى من المجموعة الأولى احتاجوا لإعادة التوصيل بجهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي بعد فصلهم في حين احتاج أربعة مرضى فقط من المجموعة الثانية لإعادة التوصيل بجهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي. وقد نجح جهاز التنفس الصناعي الغير اختراقي فى منع المضاعفات الناتجة عن جهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي وبخاصة الالتهاب الرئوي المصاحب لجهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي الذى تم تسجيله فى نسبة%27 من المجموعة الأولى. كما تم تسجيل فترة إقامة اقل بالمستشفى او الرعاية المركزة خلال مرضى المجموعة الثانية.*

*الاستنتاجات والتطبيق الاكلينيكى :*

*ومن هنا نستطيع أن ننصح باستعمال جهاز التنفس الصناعي الغير اختراقي في فطام مرضى السدة الرئوية المزمنة المصحوبة بفشل في وظائف التنفس من جهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي وأن نسجل أفضليتها مقارنة بطريقة الضغط المساعد الاختراقى في تقليل مدة الاحتياج لجهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقي وكذلك فترة الإقامة بالمستشفى و الرعاية المركزة مع منع حدوث مضاعفات خطيرة كالالتهاب الرئوي المكتسب بالمستشفى الناتج من جهاز التنفس الصناعي الاختراقى بدون التأثير على نجاح عملية الفطام اوالتحسن بغازات الدم.*


** * **​


----------

